# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دورة " كتابة الأحكام القضائية وقرارات التحكيم وقرارات اللجان شبه القضائية واللجان الإ

## هبة على

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.9)]دورة " كتابة الأحكام القضائية وقرارات التحكيم وقرارات اللجان شبه القضائية واللجان الإدارية "
الفترة 9-13 سبتمبر 2018، دبي
للتسجيل:
https://goo.gl/DwW4TE


[/COLOR]

----------

